# VB6 Tutorials - The OS I use is... *PLEASE READ AND VOTE*



## Lenny (Jun 22, 2008)

Some of you may know that I'm having a bit of trouble finding a program with which people on all operating systems can code VB in. I've got a copy of Visual Basic 6 Portable, which only works on Windows, and I've been playing around with the cross-platform program REALbasic, which is REALbad.

I know that VB6 Portable works, and so I'm going to give people a link to it, but it means that those who use Macs or Linux (I'm not too sure about Linux users, actually) won't be able to use it. I want to get ahead with my VB6 tutorials as soon as I can, and I was thinking of getting the first one up by Wednesday.

The reason for this thread is to see how many people will not be able to learn, who want to, because of their OS.

So, use the Poll to vote and let me know, please.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 22, 2008)

I was half expecting to see an overwhelming number of votes for Mac OS and/or Linux by now, but no, I've got three Windows users.

Anyone else? Come on! I know there were more than three people who expressed interest in learning VB6 in the "Wh would be interested in..." thread.

Don't be shy - I don't peck.

EDIT: Really only 24 hours?! Well I'll be - I could've sworn this thread was older.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2008)

I voted.  Oh, and I was messing around a little bit with Nvu, but then...


...well, I shan't say in here, this isn't the place for it.    But...


----------



## Lenny (Jun 23, 2008)

Vote vote vote, people!

I won't be able to start on Wednesday, as it's my Leavers' Do and I'll be too busy to post much, but I'd like to get started the next Wednesday, and can only really do so when I know the ratio of Windows users to other OS users.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 24, 2008)

My sister will be back here tomorrow, so she'll vote then.


----------



## Overread (Jun 24, 2008)

haha windows rules the chrons


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 24, 2008)

At this rate, only my sister will vote for Linux (Arch Linux). I'm not voting because I'm not taking part in the VB tutorials.

Oh, and Len, I gave her the link. She'll probably try it tomorrow morning, then PM you or post up here about it.


----------



## Momoka (Jun 24, 2008)

Lenny said:


> I was half expecting to see an overwhelming number of votes for Mac OS and/or Linux by now, but no, I've got three Windows users.


Really? Um, why? I got the distinct impression this place was nearly entirely populated by Windows users, with a handful of Mac users, and in last place myself talking to my echo on Linux


----------



## Lenny (Jun 26, 2008)

As long as you don't reply, then I think you're OK.

Everything looks groovy, currently - nine votes, nine people with access to Windows. I think I might be safe!


----------

